# Conspiracy Theories That Turned Out to be True...



## Ozarkgal (Dec 25, 2013)

Whether or not you believe in conspiracy theories....some or not at all, this is an interesting read.  I believe there are a lot of conspiracy theorist out there, more than ever and there is probably some truth in a lot of them.  But, I also believe that true history can get very clouded with these theories.  Particularly, as young people coming up long after an event occurred are faced with having to try to sort out fact from fiction, when a lot of it is seemingly convincing on the face, and sensationalized.  

Here are a few that supposedly turned out to be true...if we can believe the writer!

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...theories-that-actually-turned-out-to-be-true/


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 25, 2013)

As far as I ever researched them they were quite true, and there are many others that started life as mere whispers, became conspiracy theories and were later proven to be true. 

That's why I get such a kick out the knee-jerk reactions the _anti_-conspiracy folks have whenever things like this come up in conversation - they have totally closed minds, minds that have not bothered to learn _real_ history and are stubborn enough to just nay-say everything they hear.

Notice that all of them were originated by our wonderful government?


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 25, 2013)

It's gotten to the stage now that political parties release 'leaks' of some diabolical agenda they have in mind so they can let all the anti-conspiricists downplay it as bullsh*t without the pollies having to outright deny it.  They then pooh-pooh the notion with, "people shouldn't be misled by the opposition's  conspiracy theories" then when we vote for them, and they slap us with the plan,  they can say "well the subject was out there for discussion and we never denied it."   

Is is it any wonder that the World is paranoid?  It's hard to pick out the ticking bomb in a clock shop!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2013)

I agree with Phil.  Those who label conspiracy theorists as just a bunch of nutjobs, are usually very close-minded, and take the 6 o'clock news on the TV as bible.  They refuse to accept the possibility that the government would dare lie to us, poison our military, etc. etc.  Easier to just dismiss those who question things, rather than looking at the hard facts.
http://www.businessinsider.com/true-government-conspiracies-2013-12
http://www.trutv.com/shows/conspiracy-theory/videos/index.html


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 25, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Is is it any wonder that the World is paranoid?  It's hard to pick out the ticking bomb in a clock shop!



It's usually being worn by the guy with the beard.

OOOOHHHH!


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 25, 2013)

These guys?




They sorted their 'troubles' didn't they?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 26, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> These guys?
> 
> 
> They sorted their 'troubles' didn't they?



LOL!

Incidently I was reading an account just the other night about the REAL Pilgrims and Colonists, in fact the entire history of the founding of America. Turns out that the Vikings had some limited trade with the local Native populations long before Columbus was even a gleam in his daddy's eye. 

What happened was that the Natives kicked the Viking's butts and they headed back to the colder climes. When the Colonists finally showed up the only reason they got a foothold on the property was because the Native population had already been decimated by wars and disease. The Natives watched the Colonists as they dug for gold instead of planting crops. 

Fascinating stuff - talk about your teachers giving out propaganda ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 26, 2013)

Actually it's a picture of a Leprechaun and I was having a swat at the IRA bombers but.....


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 26, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Whether or not you believe in conspiracy theories....some or not at all, this is an interesting read.  I believe there are a lot of conspiracy theorist out there, more than ever and there is probably some truth in a lot of them.  But, I also believe that true history can get very clouded with these theories.  Particularly, as young people coming up long after an event occurred are faced with having to try to sort out fact from fiction, when a lot of it is seemingly convincing on the face, and sensationalized.
> 
> Here are a few that supposedly turned out to be true...if we can believe the writer!
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...theories-that-actually-turned-out-to-be-true/


 No wonder we are paranoid about vaccines and I don't trust the Uberment anyway.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 26, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Actually it's a picture of a Leprechaun and I was having a swat at the IRA bombers but.....



DOH!

Wow, I got mugged behind the Porta-Potty on _that_ one ... 

I didn't realize he was IRA - he wasn't holding a Harp Lager!


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 26, 2013)

Sorry.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 26, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> Many years ago, a newspaper editor told me to never forget that "Freedom of the Press Belongs to Those Who Own It"----------------


He was correct! We only know in this country what "they" want us to know, we are spoon feed lies like it's pablum, and not just the current news, but history has been sadly misrepresented to us and the world. 

But I am not going to get on my soap box now and elaborate, but one thing is what Philster brought up about the big lie that Columbus "discovered" the new world, what a crock that is. 
And is it true about the Indians, they were pretty much totally wiped out before the Pilgrims even put one toe on this soil.

Here is a very informative page, it's has humor and truth. I've read this other places too. 

http://www.cracked.com/article_19864_6-ridiculous-lies-you-believe-about-founding-america.html


----------



## That Guy (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 26, 2013)

TWH: 





> Many years ago, a newspaper editor told me to never forget that "Freedom of the Press Belongs to Those Who Own It"----------------



Very true...

And we know who owns the press these days...collectively, with rare exception, nothing more than a goobermint propaganda machine.

There is so much deceit and lies surrounding government and large corporation, and so many theorists, speculators and outright liars, it's impossible to sort out the truth.  One thing I know for sure is, when it comes to politicians, which to me is synonymous with government...if their lips are moving, they're lying in support of their own agendas, usually financial.  The old adage, "follow the money" has never been truer.

Then there are the talking heads and information disseminators that have a financial or career stake in promoting the lies, saying the most ridiculous and inane things to support a program or politician.  Add to those that embrace a political party no matter what cliff they are being herded over.

As much as Snowden has been maligned, disparaged and termed a traitor, at least we learned a few things that the government is up to.  They are aghast that got out, and who knows how much more they are crapping their pants over.....and he has the papers to prove it.

One thing for sure now, the Russians know more truth about our government business than the citizens of this country do.

I think overall, these days, things that happen are not so much a conspiracy to achieve a particular means, but overall outright lies, corruption and pillage of the country.

There is one blatant conspiracy right now called the Obamacare healthcare program...programmed to fail in the ultimate quest of a single payer healthcare system.  Hopefully, it will not bring the country to it's healthcare and fiscal deathbed as it happens.
:soap2:


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 26, 2013)

> One thing for sure now, the Russians _(or insert any Nation)_ know more truth about our government business than the citizens of this country do.



OG, that is true of every Country on the planet, bar none!   
We really should get over taking things so personally, all Governments operate on a different plane of existence to their citizens, that's how things are done, and have to be unfortunately.  

'The People' holler for a say in everything but how many can devote their waking hours to knowing exactly what's going on everywhere?  They can't so why should they be expected to have the right of a say in the decision of how to handle something they know buggar-all about?

We   seek to control our collective Governments' management of our Nation, when what we should be controlling is who we elect to fill the job.
If we can't take the trouble to investigate the candidates before the election then we hardly have the right to whinge about the idiots when they stuff things up.  
Those who demand more say in Government policy are often the same who elect a candidate because he's purtier than the other guy and who's patter plays on our heart or purse strings.  Brains are not a priority.
When it comes down to it we all vote for the candidate who 'does it for us', for our own demographic,  or at least promises to.   We get the Government's we deserve.

The press is a business.  Are we in Disneyland or something to expect paper proprietors to be pillars of virtue? Really?  Were they ever?

I had to laugh out here at the Lefties screaming foul on Rupert Murdoch doing a job on them of reporting every moronic stuff up they made.  Ohhh, it was sooooo biased!  In fact the Labor Party went so far as to try to get a Bill through to curtail the freedom of the press!  That was promoted by one of their more ineptly moronic politicians and the public didn't fall for it.

The hilarity of it is that the very same Rupert Murdoch was the one who got them elected in the first place!  He 'did a job' on the conservative Government of the time that took bias to an art form.  Why?  dunno. Who knows what makes Rupe tick?  But the hiprocrasy of only defending  'freedom of the press' when it's supporting your own side and views is mind blowing, even for the lefties.


----------

